# Adjustment brush in version 5.4



## neillgiese (Apr 21, 2014)

I just installed Lightroom 5.4 on my iMac with mountain lion OS.  The adjustment brush does not apply effects or mask overlay.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Have you checked that your Flow and Density sliders aren't set too low. It either (or both) are set too low then you won't see either the mask overlay or the adjustment effect.


----------



## neillgiese (Apr 21, 2014)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Have you checked that your Flow and Density sliders aren't set too low. It either (or both) are set too low then you won't see either the mask overlay or the adjustment effect.



The sliders are not the problem.  I had a very slow download speed for the 5,4 update.  It may be that the download was incomplete.  I am waiting to get a faster download and reinstall.  What do you think?  NG


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 21, 2014)

What do I think? Well, I'd be a little surprised if a fresh download and install cured the problem, but stranger things have happened. So if you have the time to re-download then why not? Can't do any harm.


----------

